# Eastend mansion, Thankerton - August 2009



## Alir147 (Aug 28, 2009)

Eastend has got to be one of my all time favourite sites. I think one of the best things about it is the fact the decor and general interior looks like it hasn't been touched since the early 1900's. Whilst places like Westhall manor are impressive, the more modern interiors do 'spoil' it slightly.

Eastend is now owned by the Carmichael estate. There have been plans in the pipeline to turn this and it's surroundings in to a luxury holiday complex, but as of yet, the future still looks bleak for Eastend.

visited with Castledown!  was a great day.




















the entrance shot that everyone takes... 






old levers for the service bells












drawers with glass handles








































































as the house continues to deteriorate it's becoming increasingly more precarious getting on to the roof


----------



## erol4130 (Aug 28, 2009)

this place looks fantastic! love all the stairways and the detailing on the banisters and all the really nice plasterwork. great report and pictures! never seen this one before  i want that front door tho


----------



## Castledown (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome pictures there, I wanna steal the service lever one!!
Thanks for a great explore


----------



## Alir147 (Aug 28, 2009)

Castledown said:


> Awesome pictures there, I wanna steal the service lever one!!
> Thanks for a great explore



haha no probs!  cheers.


----------



## RichardB (Aug 28, 2009)

Alir147 said:


> as the house continues to deteriorate it's becoming increasingly more precarious getting on to the roof



I was a little alarmed when I saw what was at the bottom of the ladder but I was on my way back in by the time I noticed. 

Nice pictures, they make me want to go back.


----------



## lost (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice job Ali.
We visited at the dead of night, really want to go in the daytime now! I really like the main staircase shots.


----------



## Fraz13 (Aug 28, 2009)

Need to agree, its one of ma favourite places I've been to as well.


----------



## Castledown (Aug 28, 2009)

A few of mine chucked in for good measure... I never get tired of Eastend


----------



## Mimble (Aug 28, 2009)

I love the entrance shot, it's stunning!
Nice greenery.


----------



## RichardB (Aug 28, 2009)

That's what I was talking about. It looks even scarier than I remember.


----------



## Fraz13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Last time I was there it at least had steps on the ladder lol


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks like it may've been targetted by pikies since we were there last, looks like the plasterwork has been stripped back looking for copper!


----------



## ekp09 (Aug 29, 2009)

Amazing! So jealous!! Great pics!


----------



## disco_biscuit (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow great place, nice to see no graffiti


----------



## RichardB (Aug 30, 2009)

Fraz13 said:


> Last time I was there it at least had steps on the ladder lol



I didn't even notice that on the picture, I was looking at the hole it was sitting on.


----------



## V70 (Aug 30, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Looks like it may've been targetted by pikies since we were there last, looks like the plasterwork has been stripped back looking for copper!



I hope you're wrong... it's such a lovely place and the fact it is pretty much untouched makes it all the more special. Natural dereliction is sad enough, but dereliction by the hand of humans (if you can go as far to call them that!) is just something else.

It's still my favourite explore, an amazing place really.. nice to see a fresh visit, even though it highlights the inevitable state a year from when I was there.

Thanks Ali and Castledown, great shots


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 30, 2009)

V70 said:


> I hope you're wrong... it's such a lovely place and the fact it is pretty much untouched makes it all the more special. Natural dereliction is sad enough, but dereliction by the hand of humans (if you can go as far to call them that!) is just something else.


I hope I'm wrong too, but looking at this pic taken by Castledown rings alarm bells:






I fear for the future of the place


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 30, 2009)

I love this building. Gorgeous photos from you both...bags of atmosphere, especially the close-ups.
Excellent stuff!


----------



## lost (Aug 30, 2009)

Plaster and lathe is pretty fragile and falls off of its own accord, unless you're pointing something else out escortmad.


----------



## Potter (Sep 8, 2009)

What a fantastic place! I'd so buy that if I had the money.


----------

